# 40 piece jar collection



## deenodean (Nov 7, 2012)

Having an opportunity to view this collection got me into jars. I made an offer and it was accepted.
 I have bought a few other jars since purchasing  and will continue to add to it. I will try and post the best ones within the week. 

 The EGCO Imperial , it is 78 ounces, ( 2 qts + 3 cups) . 






 True Fruit half gallon





 Half gallon Safety Seal, Trademark Lighting and The Gem Rutherford & Co, lid marked Hamilton Glass Works





 King half gallon and pint.





 All quarts, American Porcelain Lined, ground top with matching lid, Columbia, Masons 1858 and The Gem , Rutherford and Co. 





[/IMG]


----------



## cookie (Nov 7, 2012)

so far, so good...


----------



## LC (Nov 8, 2012)

Great post , there are a lot of jars there I had not seen before . The only jars I mostly came into touch with in my area were the Masons and a few other common jars . Keep on posting . I went onto eBay some time back and brought up fruit jars and was a amazed at the number of different fruit jars there actually is .


----------



## deenodean (Nov 9, 2012)

Midget Pint GEM M F J Co.  Ground lip





 Midget Pint GEM jar, Ground lip, sky blue





 Midget Pint Mason's C F J Co. Ground lip with white liner which reads ' The Hero Fruit Jar Company Phila. Pa.









 Midget Pint Crown, Ground lip





 Midget Pint Crown, Ground lip


----------



## deenodean (Nov 9, 2012)

Qt Ball Improved 





 Qt apple green Improved Crown, 6X on the front. Anyone think this one is a repro? 




 Matching color lid. 





 Pint amethyst Wallaceburg Gem





 Qt Star with matching Star lid. 









 Qt Trademark Lighting, ground lip, whittled. 





 2 QT Beavers , 1 Half Gallon, all with grounded lips.





 Qt Queen Trademark SKO, Widemouth adjustable.


----------



## deenodean (Nov 9, 2012)

LIGH T N ING ..Clear Pint, smooth lip, Old Style Lighting Seal. Can't find this one in RB #10, unless it is # 1507-6 , Australian..any input on this one appreciated.[] 





[/IMG]


----------



## deenodean (Nov 9, 2012)

Qt Erie Lightning





 Qt Perfect Seal, Wide Mouth Adjustable, amethyst, Lightning style closure. 





 Qt Aqua Trade Mark Lightning Registered U.S. Patent Office Putnam 855 on bottom. 





 Pint Crown.





 Qt Improved JAM, ground lip. LG Co logo on the back. 









 Pint Improved JAM, ground lip, LG Co logo on the back.


----------



## creeper71 (Nov 10, 2012)

wow alot of nice jars.. curiousty has me wondering what you paid? I don't need exact figure just more then or less then for example more then 40.00 but less then 100


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice jars!  Check that Erie Lightning.  If it has a ground lip it's worth a lot...


----------



## idigjars (Nov 10, 2012)

A nice collection of jars.  Congrats on acquiring these.   Paul


----------



## accountantadam (Nov 10, 2012)

Good looking group!


----------



## deenodean (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. That Erie Lightning has a smooth lip. The next jars make up for it...[]


----------



## deenodean (Nov 10, 2012)

Crown Amber. Lots of dark swirls in this one. 











 Canada Trade Mark with a Compass N S E W inside the compass. Ground lip.










 ACME Star Trade Mark 1893. LGCo. Reverse Mason's Patent Nov 30th 1858. Ground Lip.










 Bee Hive , on the left. 






 One I posted here a few weeks ago..A Teal QT Mason, Ground lip...






 Thank you all for your comments and looking. []


----------



## carleton (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice jar collection! Good quality photos too. Any chance I could get your business card?


----------



## deenodean (Nov 10, 2012)

Welcome carleton to the AB-N madness..be careful u don't get addicted...the business card is in the mail...[]


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 10, 2012)

Love the Erie Lightning!!! I live right next to the Old Erie Line!!


----------



## georgeoj (Nov 11, 2012)

A very nice group of jars and some are quite hard to find. Congratulations and thanks for the great pictures.  George


----------



## deenodean (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks slag pile digger..I have another Erie Lightning qt with a lid but no metal closure if interested.


----------



## deenodean (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for your comment Georgeoj. Yes I agree there are some hard to get jars there. As I add to the collection I'll post them.


----------

